# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հակաբիոտիկներ

## Ֆոտոն

*Հակաբիոտիկներ*

Հակաբիոտիկները կամ անտիբիոտիկները (հուն. ἀντί — anti — հակա, βίος — bios — կյանք) դրանք բնական կամ կիսասինթետիկ նյութեր են, որոնք ընկճում են բջիջների (ավելի հաճախ պրոկարեոտների) աճը կամ բերում են նրանց մահվան:
Բնական ճանապարհով ստացված հակաբիոտիկները ավելի հաճախ արտադրվում են ակտինոմիցինների կողմից, հազվադեպ` ոչմիցելային բակտերիաների կողմից:
Որոշ հակաբիոտիկներ բակտերիաների աճի ու բազմացման վրա ցուցաբերում են ուժեղ ընկճող ազդեցություն, միաժամանակ համեմատաբար քիչ են վնասում կամ ընթանրապես չեն վնասում մակրոօրգանիզմի բջիջները, հետևաբար կարող են օգտագործվել, որպես դեղամիջոցներ:
Որոշ հակաբիոտիկներ օգտագործվում են որպես ցիտոստատիկ(հակաուռուցքային) պրեպարատներ օնկոլոգիկ հիվանդություններ բուժելու ժամանակ:

*Հակաբիոտիկների ազդեցության մեխանիզմը*

Ի տարբերություն հակասեպտիկների, հակաբիոտիկները ունեն հակաբակտերիալ ազդեցություն ոչ միայն արտաքին օգտագործման ժամանակ, այլ կիրառելի են նաև օրգանիզմի կենսաբանական միջավայրերում և կարող են ներմուծվել` պերօրալ, միգմկանային, ներերակային, ռեկտալ, վագինալ և այլ ճանապարհներով:

*Կանսաբանական ազդեցությունը*

Բակտերիալ բջջապատի սինթեզի խանգարում (պենիցիլին, ցեֆալոսպորին, մոնոբակտամններ, վանկոմիցին, ֆլավոմիցին, նիկոմմիցին, տունիկամիցին:
Բջջապատի ֆունկցիայի խանգարում (նիստատին, գրամիցիդիններ, պոլիմիկսիններ):
Նուկլեյնաթթուների (ԴՆԹ,ՌՆԹ) կամ նրանց հետ կապված ֆերմենտների սինթեզի ընկճում (ակտիդին, ռուբոմիցին):
Պուրինների և պիրիմիդինների սինթեզի խանգարում (ազասերին, սարկոմիցին):
Սպիտակուցների սինթեզի խանգարում (ստրեպտոմիցին, տետրացիկլին, պուրոմիցին).
Շնչառական ֆերմենտների ապաակտիվացում (անտիմիցիններ, օլիգոմիցիններ, աուրովերտին):

աղբյուր


*Հակաբիոտիկներ և ալկոհոլ*

Ալկոհոլը կարող է ազդել ինճպես հակաբիոտիկնների ակտիվության, այնպես էլ նրանց մետաբոլիզմի վրա` ազդելով լյարդի ֆերմենտների ակտիվության վրա, որոնք քայքայում են հակաբիոտիկները: Մասնավորապես, որոշ հակաբիոտիկներ, ներառյալ մետրոնիդազոլը, տինիդազոլը, կո-տրիմոքսազոլը(բիսեպտոլ), ցեֆամանդոլը, կետոկոնազոլը, լատամոկսեֆը, ցեֆոպրազոնը, ամոկսիցիլինը, ցեֆմենօկսիմը և ֆուռազոլիդոնը, քիմիական ռեակցիայի մեջ են մտնում ալկոհոլի հետ, որն էլ բերում է լուրջ կողմնակի էֆֆեկտների` սրտխառնոց, փսխում, հեևոց և այլն: Այս հակաբիոտիկների հետ ալկոհոլի օգտագործումը բացարձակապես հակացուցված է:
Ալկոհոլի օգտագործումից կարող է օրգանիզմում զգալիորեն իջեցնել դոքսիցիկլինի և էրթրոմիցինի կոնցնետրացիան:

աղբյուր

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Հակաբիոտիկ՝ «դեղ կյանքի դեմ»*

40-ամյա տղամարդը, որ չուզեց իր անվան հրապարակվելը, տառապում է *դիսբակտերիոզով, ինչը հետեւանք է երկար ժամանակ մեծ չափաբաժիններով հակաբիոտիկներ օգտագործելու:* Մեզ հետ զրույցում նա պատմեց գլխին եկածը:

«Բժիշկների նշանակումով սկսեցի խմել հակաբիոտիկներ, որպեսզի բուժվեմ բրոնխիտից: Ճիշտ է, բրոնխների բորբոքումն անցավ, բայց փոխարենն առաջացավ դիսբակտերիոզ,- պատմում է հիվանդը,- բժիշկները չէին զգուշացրել, որ հակաբիոտիկներից աղիներում կարող է դիսբակտերիոզ առաջանալ: Նույնիսկ խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հակաբիոտիկներ այլեւս չեմ կարողանում խմել, որովհետեւ դրանցից սրվում է դիսբակտերիոզը»:

*Հիվանդը դիսբակտերիոզի պատճառով սնվում է հատուկ սննդակարգով: Նա նշում է. «Սննդակարգի մի փոքր խախտում, եւ նորից իրար հաջորդող լուծ կամ փորկապություն եմ ունենում»:*

*Դիսբակտերիոզը հիմնականում առաջանում է հակաբիոտիկների չարաշահումից: Հակաբիոտիկները խախտում են աղիներում գտնվող մանրէների քանակական հավասարակշռությունը:*

«Աղիներում նստած միկրոօրգանիզմները կամ մանրէներն ապահովում են մեր ընդհանուր աղիքային ֆլորան, օրինակ` միկրոօրգանիզմները մասնակցում են աղիներում վիտամինների փոխանակությանն ու ապահովում օրգանիզմի ամենօրյա, նորմալ գործունեությունը: Հակաբիոտիկները սպանում են ե՛ւ ախտածին, ե՛ւ օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ մանրէները: Աղիները դատարկվում են մանրէներից, եւ առաջանում է մի հիվանդություն, որը կոչվում է դիսբակտերիոզ», ասում է Երեւանի պետական բժշկական համալսարանի դեղերի տեխնոլոգիայի ամբիոնի վարիչ Հակոբ Թոփչյանը:

Դիսբակտերիոզի ժամանակ հիվանդն ունենում է սրտխառնոց, տհաճ համ բերանում, ախորժակի բացակայություն ու որովայնային ցավեր:

*Ըստ Հակոբ Թոփչյանի` դիսբակտերիոզը բուժվող հիվանդություն է, բայց դրա բուժումը բավականին դժվար է ու երկարատեւ:*

«Եթե բժիշկը նշանակում է հակաբիոտիկ, ապա զուգահեռ պետք է նշանակի նաեւ այնպիսի դեղեր, որոնք կկանխեն դիսբակտերիոզի առաջացումը: Կան հատուկ պրոբիոտիկներ, որոնք ապահովում են մանրէների քանակական հավասարակշռությունը, այսինքն` պրոբիոտիկների միջոցով մարդու օրգանիզմը դրսից լրացնում է այն մանրէների պակասը, որոնք տուժում են հակաբիոտիկներ օգտագործելիս», նշում է Հակոբ Թոփչյանը:

«Հակաբիոտիկ» տերմինը բժշկության մեջ մտել է 1942 թվականից: Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին հակաբիոտիկներն առաջին ու միակ դեղամիջոցներն էին, որոնք կանխեցին թոքաբորբի, տուբերկուլյոզի եւ շատ այլ հիվանդությունների զարգացումն ու տարածումը:

Հակոբ Թոփչյանի խոսքով` ինչքան էլ ուզենանք հեռանալ հակաբիոտիկներից, միեւնույնն է, չենք կարող: Մասնագետը նշում է. «Պատկերացրեք պատերազմական վիճակ է. ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք հակաբիոտիկներ չօգտագործել, եթե հանկարծ սկսվեն գանգրենաներ կամ այլ հիվանդություններ: Դժվար է պատկերացնել մարդկությունն առանց հակաբիոտիկների, *սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ աջ ու ձախ կարող ենք հակաբիոտիկներ օգտագործել»*:

Թերապեւտ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանն ասում է, որ հակաբիոտիկները կարող են բուժել ինֆեկցիոն` վարակիչ, նաեւ տարբեր բորբոքային հիվանդություններ` բրոնխիտ, թոքաբորբ, *սակայն վիրուսային հիվանդություններ բուժել չեն կարող:*

*«Գրիպի կամ մրսածության ժամանակ` թեկուզ ամենաբարձր ջերմի դեպքում, եթե հիվանդը խմի հակաբիոտիկ, ապա դա նրան չի օգնի», ավելացնում է թերապեւտը:*

Գրիպի եւ մրսածության ժամանակ մարդիկ բժշկին դիմելու փոխարեն, անմիջապես վազում են դեղատուն, իսկ շատ դեղատների կիսագրագետ աշխատակիցներն էլ, ովքեր չունեն մասնագիտական կրթություն, առանց վարանելու մարդկանց տալիս են հակաբիոտիկներ: Անձամբ մտել եմ «Այրարատ» կինոթատրոնի մոտակայքում տեղակայված 3 դեղատներ, որոնցից երկուսում գրիպի ու ջերմի դեմ առաջարկեցին հակաբիոտիկներ ու ոչ էլ տեղեկացրին այդ դեղերի կողմնակի` բացասական, ազդեցությունների մասին: Հարցիս` արդյոք երեխաները ջերմի ու մրսածության ժամանակ կարո՞ղ են խմել հակաբիոտիկներ, երկու դեղատներում էլ տգիտորեն պատասխանեցին` կարող են, նույնիսկ մի քանի տեսակի հակաբիոտիկներ խորհուրդ տվեցին:

«*Մինչեւ 5-12 տարեկան երեխաներին հակացուցված են հակաբիոտիկները*: Երեխաների համար կարելի է նշանակել հակաբիոտիկներ միայն շատ լուրջ հիվանդությունների դեպքում` թոքաբորբի, պալարախտի:* Եթե երեխան ունի թեթեւ հազ ու ջերմություն, ապա նրան հակաբիոտիկ տալ չի կարելի, քանի որ երեխան աճող օրգանիզմ է, իսկ հակաբիոտիկը կխախտի նրա ամբողջ իմունհամակարգը, եւ մենք արդեն կունենանք ավելի լուրջ բարդություններ*», ասում է Հակոբ Թոփչյանը:

Որ շատ դեղատներում աշխատում են ցածրորակ մասնագետներ, դա նորություն չէ: Նաեւ նորություն չէ, որ դեղատները, հիվանդանոցներում կամ պոլիկլինիկաներում աշխատող բժիշկները համաձայնության են գալիս դեղեր ներկրողների կամ արտադրողների հետ, որպեսզի իրացնեն վերջիններիս ապրանքը եւ ինչու ոչ` նաեւ հակաբիոտիկները: Այդ պատճառով հիվանդներն ընկնում են թյուրիմացության մեջ, չգիտեն ում վստահեն` բժշկի՞ն, դեղագետի՞ն, թե՞ հարեւանին: Եվ տուժում է բնակչության առողջությունը:

«Մարդիկ բարձր ջերմություն ու հազ են ունենում, սակայն բժշկի չեն դիմում: Հարեւանն ասում է՝ մի երկու հակաբիոտիկ ներարկվիր, ջերմությունդ կիջնի: Հիվանդն էլ լսում է հարեւանին ու ինքնաբուժում սկսում,- ասում է Հակոբ Թոփչյանը,-հակաբիոտիկ կարելի է օգտագործել միայն բժշկի նշանակումով, իսկ դեղավաճառի նշանակումով չի կարելի խմել, առավել եւս՝ ներարկվել հակաբիոտիկներ»:

Մեր երկրում չափից դուրս շատ են նշանակվում հակաբիոտիկներ եւ հաճախ ոչ բանիմաց բժիշկների կողմից, իսկ մարդիկ քիչ են տեղեկացված այս դեղերի բացասական եւ թունավոր ներգործության մասին, դրա համար էլ ազատ օգտագործում են հակաբիոտիկները: Քանի որ չի իրականացվում ռացիոնալ հակաբիոտիկաթերապիա, հետեւաբար ամեն տարի մեծ քանակությամբ հակաբիոտիկներ են ներկրվում Հայաստան:

*Հակաբիոտիկը թունավոր միացություն է, կոպիտ ասած, թույն է: Հակաբիոտիկ բառն առաջացել է anti (հակա, դեմ) եւ bios (կյանք) արմատներից. այսինքն` «դեղ կյանքի դեմ»:*

*Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը տեղեկացնում է. «Հակաբիոտիկները կարող են սնկային հիվանդությունների առաջացման պատճառ դառնալ, ուստի հակաբիոտիկների հետ պարտադիր պետք է խմել հակասնկային դեղեր:* Միշտ չէ, որ դեղավաճառները հակաբիոտիկների հետ տալիս են նաեւ հակասնկային դեղեր, եւ առաջանում է սնկային հիվանդություն, որը կոչվում է կանդիդոզ»:

Կանդիդոզի ժամանակ ախտահարվում են միզասեռական օրգանները, վերջույթների վրա առաջանում են փոքր վերքեր, մատների արանքում, թեւատակերում, ականջների հետեւում մարդը կարող է ունենալ այրոցի ու քորի զգացում:

«*Բոլոր դեղերի մեջ հակաբիոտիկները համարվում են ամենաալերգիկը*,- հակաբիոտիկների վնասակար ազդեցությունների մասին շարունակում է տեղեկացնել թերապեւտը,- մարդուն որեւէ հակաբիոտիկ առաջին անգամ ներարկելուց առաջ անպայման պետք է ստուգել նրա զգայունությունը տվյալ դեղի հանդեպ` դնելով մաշկային փորձ»:

*Շատ կարեւոր է հակաբիոտիկները ճիշտ չափաբաժնով (դոզայով) օգտագործելը*: Եթե մարդը երկար ժամանակ քիչ չափաբաժնով հակաբիոտիկներ է խմում, ապա օրգանիզմն ընտելանում է տվյալ դեղին, այսինքն` հիվանդության հարուցիչ հանդիսացող մանրէները չեն մահանում եւ կորցնում են հակաբիոտիկի հանդեպ իրենց զգայունությունը: Եթե չափաբաժինն էլ մեծ է լինում, արդեն առաջանում են կողմնակի բարդություններ, հետեւապես առանց բժշկի նշանակման չի կարելի ինքնագլուխ ընդունել հակաբիոտիկներ, իսկ թե հիվանդն ինչպիսի բժշկի կհանդիպի, դա էլ արդեն բախտի բան է:

*«Հակաբիոտիկների օգտագործումն ընդհանրապես պետք է նվազեցնել, եւ մեր բնակչությանը տեղեկացնել, որ սրանց գերօգտագործումը վնասակար է, օրինակ` հակաբիոտիկները կարող են կանանց անգամ չբերության հասցնել*, - ասում է Հակոբ Թոփչյանը, - անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն կանխել դեղերի չարաշահումը, այլ առաջին հերթին բարձրացնել սննդի որակը»:

Վերջինիս խոսքով` մենք հակաբիոտիկներ ստանում ենք նաեւ սննդով, օրինակ` թռչնաբուծարաններում մեծ քանակությամբ հակաբիոտիկներ են օգտագործում, որպեսզի թռչունների սպանդ չլինի, եւ թռչնամսի միջոցով մենք հեշտությամբ ընդունում ենք առողջության համար վնասակար հակաբիոտիկները:

«Հակաբիոտիկների բացասական հետեւանքներից խուսափելու համար անհրաժեշտ է կարգավորել դեղատների աշխատանքը` բարձրացնելով դեղագետների մակարդակն ու կանխելով առանց դեղատոմսի հակաբիոտիկներն աջ ու ձախ բաց թողնելը: Հայաստանում խորհրդային տարիներից հետո դեղատոմս հասկացությունն իսպառ վերացավ: Պատահական թղթերի վրա դեղեր նշանակելը պետք է ընդհանրապես արգելել ու փոխարենը շրջանառության մեջ դնել դեղատոմսը», ասում է Հ. Թոփչյանը:

*Ոչ մի զարգացած երկրում թղթի պատահական կտորների վրա դեղեր` առավել եւս հակաբիոտիներ չեն նշանակվում, ինչպես դա արվում է Հայաստանում:* Դեղը պետք է նշանակվի միայն դեղատոմսի վրա, իսկ դեղատոմսի վրա էլ պարտադիր դրվում է բժշկի ստորագրությունը եւ բուժհիմնարկի կնիքը, եւ դեղատոմսն արդեն օրենքի ուժ է ստանում:

Հ. Թոփչյանը նկատում է, որ արտասահմանում առանց դեղատոմսի դեղատներից որեւէ հակաբիոտիկ վերցնելն անհնար է: Նա հավելում է. «Ոչ մի երկրում դեղատանը դեղերն այսպես տոնածառի նման չեն ցուցադրվում, ինչպես դա արվում է մեզ մոտ: Ցուցադարակներում պետք է դրված լինեն միայն առաջին անհրաժեշտության դեղերը` ջերմ իջեցնողները, ցավազրկողները, ատամի մածուկներն ու խոզանակները, բայց ոչ` հակաբիոտիկները»:

Հակաբիոտիկները, որոնք բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կյանք են փրկում, անտեղի եւ ոչ ճիշտ օգտագործման դեպքում կարող են անդառնալի կորուստների պատճառ դառնալ: Այսօր շատ երկրներ, հաշվի առնելով բարդությունները, որոնք առաջացնում են հակաբիոտիկները՝ ալերգիկ, սնկային, ձգտում են նվազեցնել դրանց կիրառությունը:

«Թեպետ աշխարհն ուզում է ազատվել հակաբիոտիկներից, սակայն բժշկությունը դեռեւս չի գտնում դրանց լիարժեք փոխարինող միջոցներ, ավելին` տարեցտարի ստեղծվում են նոր եւ ավելի հզոր հակաբիոտիկներ», ասում է Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը եւ հավելում, որ վատթար ներգործությունից խուսափելու համար պարզապես պետք է զգույշ եւ տեղին օգտագործել հակաբիոտիկները:

ԻՆԳԱ ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ
աղբյուր

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ահա որոշ տեղեկություն հակաբիոտիկների ազդեցության ու սխալ օգտագործման, վտանգավոր ազդեցության մասին:

Եկեք քննարկենք տարբեր դեղերում հակաբիոտիկների մասնաբաժինը: Այն դեղերի, որոնք հաճախ ենք գործածում, բաղադրությունը քննենք  ու կիսվենք գիտելիքներով: Նաև չմոռանանք, որ պետք է զգույշ լինել խորհուրդ տալիս՝ հետևելով բաժնի կանոններին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

Լավ, մի երկու բան ասեմ անտիբիոտիկների վնասների մասին, որ *գաղափար չունեցող* մարդը հասկանա: 
          Ուրեմն մարդու օրգանիզմին հարկավոր ա էներգիա կենսագործունեության համար, որը մարդը ոչ կարող ա ստանա հոսանքի վարդակից ոչ էլ բենզալցակայաինց, այլ՝ սննդից/ուտելիքներից, հյութերից եւ այլն/ : Իսկ անխտիր բոլոր ուտելիքները ստեղծվել են արեւի էներգիայով: Հիմա որպեսզի էդ էներգիան հանենք ու օգտագործենք, մեզ պետք է քայքայել սնունդը, իսկ այդ կարեւոր գործն իրականացնում են *աղիքային ցուպիկները*/սրվակաձեւ բակտերիաներ/, որոնք եւս միկրոօրգանիզմներ են՝մանրէներ/միկրոբ, բակտերիա/: *Անտիբիոտիկները /անտի-հակա, բիոս-կյանք, իմա՝օրգանիզմ*/ սպանում են բոլոր միկրօրգանիզմներին, աղիքային ցուպիկներին էլ հետը: Աղիքներում քայքայող բակտերիաների վերացումից հետո սնունդը ոնց որ նախնական բերանում, ստամոքսում ու տասներկումատնյա աղիքում քայքայվել էր, այդպես էլ դուրս է գալիս արտաքին միջավայր: Հենց այդ երեւույթը կոչվում է դիսբակտերիոզ/դիս-ան, բակտերիա-մանրէ/: Այդ դեպքում խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել բիֆիդո բակտերիաների կոմպլեքսներ՝ Նարինե, Լինեքս, որոնք աստիճանաբար վերականգնում են աղիքներ միկրոֆլորան: Բավական է օգտագործել որոշ քանակությամբ վերը նշվածներից, եւ բիֆիդոբակտերիաները ամեն երեսուն րոպեն մեկ կկրկնապատկվեն: 
 Այսքանը հակաբիոտիկների վնասների եւ դրանք վերացնելու մասին, հուսով եմ շատ չեմ պրիմիտիվացրել՛ :Smile:

----------

